# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Медиацентр своими руками!!

## ferix3

Народ подскажите какое железо лучше использовать для медиацентра. Что бы получился не очень большой и экономически выгодный.
Так же на какой системе его делать и какую софтину лучше использовать. :)

----------


## tamalex

А что имеется ввиду под словом *медиацентр*?

----------


## ferix3

имеется в виду на сколько можно маленький компьютер с автозагрузкой софта для управлением с пульта таких приложений как ТВ, соц сети, торрент и прочее на телевизоре

----------

